# Red Creek Reservoir



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Trying to do some dedicated hunter hours out of Fruitland. Anybody know if there is primitive camping available by this reservoir? Any fish? Hard to tell on the maps if it is all private or not. PM's if needed are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

All public, at least on the east side. Typically it's pretty good fishing and easy access to the water. The road along the east side have been rough due to recent rain storms though.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Too rough for a trailer? We can tent camp if needed.
Thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PM sent middlefork.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

